# Latest addition to the collection.



## blacklisted91 (Jun 29, 2007)

Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Super. Received it from a friend who runs an antique shop ... for free. So not the first German piece in my collection, but the first free one. Incredible condition with original leather case and manual.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice condition. Is it working alright?


----------



## blacklisted91 (Jun 29, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Very nice condition. Is it working alright?


 
Yep, works like it just came out of the box. I wish every camera I bought was working like that when I got it lol.


----------



## blackdoglab (Jun 29, 2007)

I saw a manual for one at an estate sale a month ago, and after seeing the actual camera, I want one too.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 29, 2007)

blackdoglab said:


> I saw a manual for one at an estate sale a month ago, and after seeing the actual camera, I want one too.


 
You have a copy of the Contaflex!  The Zenit.

On a serious note, yeah, they are beautifully engineered and finished cameras. Make sure you get a Contaflex Super B, they are just gems!


----------



## montresor (Jul 2, 2007)

I have two of them, both Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Super BC's, the last model in this line, and I love them both to pieces. One is an all-black Contaflex, with the super-tricky-to-use but way cool magazine back, the other a chrome model whch I picked up for $50 at a camera repair place. Prefer them, in fact, to the semi-automatics that came later. Way fewer issues with older all-manual cameras.

I love the weightiness of it, and the satisfying ka-chunk of the shutter. The lens seems pretty good too, though I have not tried any of the front elements that give you different focal lengths. A very serviceable camera.

It's cool that yours came with the dedicated collapsing lens hood. :thumbup:


----------

